# Waboku jujitsu



## albert (Jul 9, 2002)

Anyone heard of this style?  I'm thinking about joining the club that practices this when i go to college.  Check out the syllabus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sounds good on paper, but i'm not sure it will be up to snuff.  being skeptic as usual :shrug:.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 9, 2002)

From here:


> Waboku Ryu Jujitsu was started around the year 1970 by Don Lewis.



I had never heard of it before. Hard to say if it's a good blend of arts or just a mish-mash. If you're at UW-M you'll have a number of options though. I think our member *girlychuks* is there also.


----------



## albert (Jul 9, 2002)

yeah that's the part that had me suspicious.  Don Lewis the undercover agent?  Sounds more like a secret Tekken character than the founder of a martial art style..:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 9, 2002)

While I don't know anything about Mr. Lewis in particular, in general I'd be suspicious of a claim like that.

You'll have lots of options at Madison. Check them out your first week there and pick the one that seems to fit you best! I did that at two different colleges, rejecting kenpo for judo and aikido the first time, then rejecting TKD in favor of judo the second time. In both cases I eventually found an off-campus karate dojo that gave me what I _really_ wanted though.


----------



## albert (Jul 9, 2002)

well just from browsing the websites i've narrowed it down to jujitsu and aikido.  maybe they are some other clubs that don't have sites.  me being so picky, i wouldn't be surprised if i had to go off-campus.

speaking of which, how did you go about finding a school (the method that led you to your karate dojo)?  i've discovered that for the most part, the yellow pages lead to belt factories.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by albert _
> 
> *speaking of which, how did you go about finding a school (the method that led you to your karate dojo)?  i've discovered that for the most part, the yellow pages lead to belt factories. *



In the second case the yellow pages led me a contract-oriented commercial Uechi-ryu school which which I was dissatsified. The first case however was different--just flyers posted that led me to a man teaching out of a community center. Great instruction in Goju-Ryu. You'll find flyers around the college, and can also ask the martial arts club for advice.


----------



## albert (Jul 10, 2002)

sounds like a plan.  thanks chief.  :asian:


----------



## rkelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Speaking as a current student, instructor, and master Black Belt under Don Lewis, it upsets me that you have a "know it all" attitude.  One should be careful of their comments.  Don Lewis's system is one of the best I have even learned.  I am unsure as to the WI School and how they operate, but I am sure it is top level as my Waboku Jujitsu school is here in Ohio.  You may have meant no disrespect, but I doubt it.  The claims are true and he is more than just that (CIA).  Take the time to do more research before making comments that one may find disrespectful.  You not only made fun of my Instructor, but also my friend.

Rob Kelley, master instructor of Waboku jujitsu


----------

